# RIP Tanabe-san of Power House Amuse



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

It is a very sad time for the Japanese tuning world. After battling a serious illness Tanabe-san of Power House Amuse passed away on September 20th.

I was there at Amuse a few weeks ago shooting the R35 demo car. I knew things were serious with his health but I had no idea it would all happen so quickly. Condolences to his wife who will be running the business.

I've written something on my blog to remember Tanabe-san.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Very sad news


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That's a real shame


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

RIP


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

May Tanabe-san rest in peace..


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

Rest In Peace T_T


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Really a bad news


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

That is VERY sad news... 
When I see how active Amuse is in Option (Mag/Video) driving and testing all the time, one would not thought the MD have any type of illness; especially this serious. But it seems he live his life to the fullest everyday, and have accomplished alot in the community.

RIP.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

R.I.P. will be a great loss to the tuning world


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

RIP...


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very sad to hear this. Hope for the best for the wife.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

very sad moment. His work was very special and unique. All the best to his family.

RIP


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Sad news indeed,another top player in the tuning field has gone home.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I remember going there a few years ago and he was so polite, showed me around the shop, engine build room and so forth. Condolences to his wife.


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. Condolences to the family.


----------

